# Medication



## Kelly melly (8 mo ago)

Hi can I get tegretol in cepalonia as I'm thinking of moving there permanently for mild epelepsy.x


----------



## Tula (Dec 4, 2016)

Tegretol is available in Greek pharmacies. It is licensed in Greece through Novartis. I'm sure you can find it at a pharmacy in Kefalonia. You will probably need a prescription issued by a doctor in Greece.


----------



## Kelly melly (8 mo ago)

Great thanks


----------

